# Briggs electric outboard???



## LIPS (Mar 21, 2010)

What is the power harness that doesnt come with the motor?  

What is the cowl that is damaged during shipping?


----------



## slingshot86 (Mar 21, 2010)

talk to shane b. or bugpac, they will hook you up.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 21, 2010)

Here is what masterbass came up with, he found his connector local to him at battery source. if not you can get them online, they are anderson connectors, I believe in the 120 amp size...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=498125&highlight=


----------



## firefighterfree (Mar 21, 2010)

Check with your local NAPA as well. I need one a year or so ago and I went to NAPA to get it


----------



## LIPS (Mar 21, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Here is what masterbass came up with, he found his connector local to him at battery source. if not you can get them online, they are anderson connectors, I believe in the 120 amp size...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=498125&highlight=



how many connectors 2?...what guage wire and do you guys use different guage for your jumper wires?


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 21, 2010)

no just one connector. Probably like 4/0 or 6/0 awg wire, welding cable would work best if you have to source the wire separate..


----------



## Joel (Mar 21, 2010)

It's an Anderson SB 120.  It has to be the blue one, which designates the 120 amp.  NAPA kept trying to sell me the gray one which is a 175 amp.  I got mine from a Komatsu forklift service dealer.  I have my batteries under my front deck so I opted to use 4 gauge wire.  Another tip, don't only crimp your ends but solder them also.  This will really help the connection.  Don't forget a 48 volt fuse rated at 80 amps since the motor doesn't have a warranty.  My cowlin had the plactic studs broke off where the screw from the bottom screw into.  For the price of the motor, that was nothing to get such a nice motor for that price.


----------



## LIPS (Mar 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> It's an Anderson SB 120.  It has to be the blue one, which designates the 120 amp.  NAPA kept trying to sell me the gray one which is a 175 amp.  I got mine from a Komatsu forklift service dealer.  I have my batteries under my front deck so I opted to use 4 gauge wire.  Another tip, don't only crimp your ends but solder them also.  This will really help the connection.  Don't forget a 48 volt fuse rated at 80 amps since the motor doesn't have a warranty.  My cowlin had the plactic studs broke off where the screw from the bottom screw into.  For the price of the motor, that was nothing to get such a nice motor for that price.



So, it sounds like the connector hooks to the motor and has two wires coming out of it that hooks to the batteries.  run a circuit breaker/fuse 80 amp? in the line and hook up a 48 volt system?

If anybody has a photo of how this is hooked up that would be awesome!


----------



## LIPS (Mar 22, 2010)

anybody using the maxx 29 batteries for these motors?  what is a 31 series? i dont know much about that stuff?


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 22, 2010)

29/31 is the size of the battery, it all goes on amp hrs, 31 will definitley run longer, but at the same time cost more and require a larger charger.. Probably like a 7 amp per bank minimum on a on board, Id elect for 10 amp per myself..


Do you know how to pair battery's for a 24 volt system? If so you just do the same but you'll have 4 batts instead of 2.. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----/negative. run the neg off the first battery to the motor, and the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- off the 4th battery to the motor, adding the fuse in between the motor and the battery.. If i get a minute ill try to draw you a diagram.. Unless someone has one already to post...


----------



## LIPS (Mar 22, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> 29/31 is the size of the battery, it all goes on amp hrs, 31 will definitley run longer, but at the same time cost more and require a larger charger.. Probably like a 7 amp per bank minimum on a on board, Id elect for 10 amp per myself..
> 
> 
> Do you know how to pair battery's for a 24 volt system? If so you just do the same but you'll have 4 batts instead of 2.. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----/negative. run the neg off the first battery to the motor, and the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- off the 4th battery to the motor, adding the fuse in between the motor and the battery.. If i get a minute ill try to draw you a diagram.. Unless someone has one already to post...



i understand the batterie hook up.  will my max 29's work?  i already got 4 of them and was planning on just buying two new ones for my front motor


----------



## Joel (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got the Maxx 29 batteries hooked to mine and traveled about 8 miles before they went dead.  Of course, I didn't run it wide open the whole time, but I was impressed.  My father in law got a deal on some group 31 batteries at $80 a piece.  I used them Friday and went about 4 miles that afternoon.  When I got home the battery gauge still read around 80%.  Since Walmart wouldn't honor their replacement warrany with my batteries, these will be the ones I get next.


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 22, 2010)

Get a hold of Rick Burns, he has some of the harnesses I have heard


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Mar 23, 2010)

I would like to get one of these set ups also. I just cant see spending over 1k on it yet. Maybe the wife will give in later down the road. For now i will just have to get to the spot a little slower and just try to catch fish. LOL


----------



## LIPS (Mar 23, 2010)

ninetyatews6 said:


> I would like to get one of these set ups also. I just cant see spending over 1k on it yet. Maybe the wife will give in later down the road. For now i will just have to get to the spot a little slower and just try to catch fish. LOL



Hey I got my motor on ebay $624 including the tax and today I found the briggs power harness. It was 85 bucks with 10 foot of wire.  Briggs has one more harness for 100 bucks its a 16 ft.  so for $700 I got the set up.  Just going to get two new batteries now I guess for my bow mount.


----------



## MASTERBASS02 (Mar 23, 2010)

i got me the harness from battery source and they put the wire on for me.any length you want cost like $8.00 maype $9.00. so i got like $609.00 in mine. i love it though.


----------



## Jerk (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds like we will be the first ones to nowhere!


----------



## LIPS (Mar 24, 2010)

Jerk said:


> Sounds like we will be the first ones to nowhere!



well you dont have to go far to catch a sack like that photo


----------



## LIPS (Mar 25, 2010)

I got it! And the harness!....Its all hooked up and working fine.

One last question though.  The hook where the cotter pin goes to raise/tilt the motor...does it have a purpose?


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Mar 26, 2010)

LIPS said:


> Hey I got my motor on ebay $624 including the tax and today I found the briggs power harness. It was 85 bucks with 10 foot of wire.  Briggs has one more harness for 100 bucks its a 16 ft.  so for $700 I got the set up.  Just going to get two new batteries now I guess for my bow mount.



yea i know it but you gotta have 4 decent batteries for it and they are roughly 100 each right. That is where i got the 1k for the whole set up. 624+400 for batteries $1024. The wife would be sending me papers in the mail to sign if i done that this year. Ive already spent over 3k cash so far getting my fishing stuff up (boat, trolling motor, rods, reels,etc)


----------



## Reminex (Mar 26, 2010)

Sure beats the heck out of what most guys do...buying 2 
82's which require 4 batteries also, they cost 500 bucks each and might last 3-4 years!  Ive had the pleasure of using a briggs for at least four years without it skipping a beat.  Im amazed people didnt buy them when they were 1800, much less 600.  Youll be happy U didnt get that other motor lips, and I do expect a thank you saturday after U get done whippin us.


----------



## LIPS (Mar 26, 2010)

reminex said:


> sure beats the heck out of what most guys do...buying 2
> 82's which require 4 batteries also, they cost 500 bucks each and might last 3-4 years!  Ive had the pleasure of using a briggs for at least four years without it skipping a beat.  Im amazed people didnt buy them when they were 1800, much less 600.  Youll be happy u didnt get that other motor lips, and i do expect a thank you saturday after u get done whippin us.



thanks man!!!, i hope it works good


----------

